# Fuente alimentación regulable con cargador de laptop



## doukolibra (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola Buenas tardes a todos.
Les escribo porque queria hacer una fuente de alimentación regulable a partir de un cargador de un portatil, aprovechando así que ya me entrega casí 5 amperios y una tensión de 20 voltios.
Mi pregunta es si podría conectar un LM317T con su correspondiente disipador y potenciometro o la fuente se estropearía.

Saludos y gracias, el foro está genial


----------



## alecmander (Dic 6, 2011)

Si pero tenés que poner transistores de paso para permitir un paso de corriente mayor a 1 ampere y que no se queme el regulador, tenes que hacer una ampliación en corriente.


----------



## JESUS MBG (Dic 9, 2011)

Si quieres 5A de salida puedes utilizar el LM338 que es el maximo que da este regulador
y el montaje es exactamente igual que con el LM317, tambien esta el LM350 que da como
maximo 3A. Lo importante es que no fuerces el cargador, asi que lo mas recomendable
es que utilices el LM350, que 3A es una intensidad bastante respetable para una fuente
de laboratorio, ya que en la mayoria de los casos no se utiliza tanto amperaje.
Te recomiendo te descargues los datasheet de cada uno de ellos, si no puedes dimelo
y te los paso.


----------



## kiizin (Mar 11, 2012)

pregunta: se podria usar el cargador de la lap y convertirla a fuente partida, elcargador e de 19v a 4amp y se que al hacerlo la intensidad se divide pero no el voltaje y que podria aumentar el rizado peo si lo conecto a  dos capacitores para el rizado y asi crear una linea de tierra virtual, y asi tener 19v + - a 2a por rama, aprox.
sera posible que funcione?
sera necesario uasr un puente rectificador?


----------



## JESUS MBG (Mar 12, 2012)

Que tal kiizin, se puede hacer perfectamente y que yo sepa no es necesario
poner un puente rectificador ya que la tension de salida del cargador es continua.
Por otro lado, te envio una imagen para que te sirva de guia de como lo puedes hacer,
y te digo que en este circuito le he puesto dos potenciometros para poder regular las
tensiones de salida, pero esto hay que probarlo ya que con este tipo de montaje no
se puede esperar que se mantengan tensiones distintas con precision, ya que cuando
por ejemplo en una de las dos ramas se absorve mas amperaje de la cuenta, la otra
se viene abajo de tension y viceversa, asi que como te digo has de probarlo.
Ademas, el operacional si te puede venir bien, pero los transistores debes seleccionarlos
segun el amperaje logicamente, yo te he puesto estos (que aunque si no recuerdo mal
aguantaban bastante) a modo de ejemplo, tambien puede que no necesites unos condensadores
de salida tan grandes, aqui estan puestos estos para que como te decia mantengan los voltages.
Espero que te sirva, saludos.


----------



## kiizin (Mar 14, 2012)

gracias por responder, la idea si parece funcional pero note que el voltaje llega hasta 9.5v, imaginaba, si me quivoco pues , dime, el voltaje tambiem se divide? pense que obtendria 19-19v.... y la intensidad se dividia...


----------



## JESUS MBG (Mar 15, 2012)

Hobre claro, el voltaje es justamente lo que se divide, como logicamente puedes
entender a partir del esquema, por eso se le llama fuente partida.
Es justamente porque note tu confusion por lo que te puse este esquema,
para poder tener en la salida 19+19V, tendria que haber 38v en la entrada.
Si quieres consultar mas sobre el tema aqui en foros, pon por ejemplo "Fuente dual" etc.
veras que hay mucho sobre el tema y lo comprenderas mejor.


----------



## kiizin (Mar 24, 2012)

ok. gracias... lo checare luego colocare un esquema de una fuente variable de 5amp que construi, me ha dado buenos resultados y veremos si lo adaptamos al cargador de la lap...
denme chace y pronto lo subo para que analisemos


----------



## kiizin (Abr 28, 2012)

VAYA tarde pero bueno, despues de reparar mi lap y recuperar mis archivos...
construui esta placa para una fuente variable y y al terminar al no encontrar un transformador la probe con un cargador de lap. conectando el cargador directamente a la entrada del circuito y funciona muy bien.
ahora estoy por comprar dos multimetros chinos y conectarlos para medir amper y volt y tener una fuente de laboratorio casero para algunos proyectos...

pregunta a los foreros he leido por ahi que se pueden conectar 2 transformadores en serie y asi formar una fuente partida....
y si conecto 2 cargadores de lap identicos en serie, serviria para tener una fuente partida?



se me olvidaba es para 5 amp max usar disipador para el 3055 tip o t03, el led varia de intensidad al aumentar el voltaje y si se omite con la resistencia en el multimetro digital daria erroneo los valores


----------



## JESUS MBG (Abr 30, 2012)

Que tal amigo, en primer lugar para que no varie la intensidad luminosa del led
debes ponerlo como te lo he cambiado en la imagen que te envio.
Ademas, el valor de la resistencia que va con el led, lo debes ajustar segun sea
el color del led, cada uno tiene su voltage de trabajo y todos trabajan a 20mA,
esta claro que si no quieres tanto brillo, puedes hacerlo trabajar a menos mA
subiendo la resistencia, y por supuesto, tener en cuenta que donde yo te lo he
puesto habra mas de 37V ya que los condensadores de filtrado aumentan la tension.
Y por otro lado en principio si se podrian poner dos cargadores en serie, para
tener voltaje dual, pero aunque nunca lo he probado, imagino que deben de
ser lo mas gemelos posible, me refiero a la misma marca, modelo, voltaje, e
intensidad, ya que al ser fuentes conmutadas, a lo mejor cargas mas uno que
el otro y pueden darte problemas, si te soy sincero no lo se.
De todos modos si dispones de dos cargadores para experimentar, tu mismo.


----------



## kiizin (May 4, 2012)

ok gracias por tu comentario, lo del cambio de lugar del led esta MUY bien y serviria para demostrar que la fuente esta encendida, sin embargo, mmm creo?  que talvez la razon por el que diseño este diagrama ( no se, para darle el credito que se merece) fue para usarlo como un control de voltaje al no tener un voltimetro a la salida, y al variar la intensidad a mayor voltaje mas iluminacion, como referencia de uso, digo, tal vez, no? no lo aclare anterior mente por que se me paso.

pd. tengo tres cargaores , el problema es que son de diferentes laps, a ver si logro conseguir uno en algun bazar o algo, y te cuento por que si lo voy a intentar, te comento que por aqui en cancun,qroo.
es muy dificil encontrar refacciones y menos a una persona que bobine transformadores, tambien me documentare por que sera la ultima opcion  que lo fabrique o adapte...
gracias.. seguimos pendientes.....


----------



## pimki (May 28, 2012)

Hola, necesito que me echen una mano, para reducir los 19v del cargador del portátil a 12v. De antemano muchas gracias.Un saludo


----------



## JESUS MBG (May 29, 2012)

Hola pimki, con tan pocos datos como das es dificil ayudarte, me explico,
en primer lugar que amperaje necesitas a la salida, para que lo quieres
utilizar, etc. Porque yo te podria decir que lo puedes hacer con un LM317,
por ejemplo, pero si necesitas mas amperaje habria que pensar en el LM358,
pero todo esto es a ciegas, asi que cuando puedas explicate para que lo
quieres, etc.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 29, 2012)

Amigos, para obtener un buen rendimiento en la variacion de tension de salida, en este tipo de fuentes es obviamente hacer pruebas con ella variando el umbral de referencia siempre y cuando lo permita. Conseguido esto podemos variar la tension a ntro. antojo.


----------



## pimki (May 29, 2012)

JESUS MBG dijo:


> Hola pimki, con tan pocos datos como das es dificil ayudarte, me explico,
> en primer lugar que amperaje necesitas a la salida, para que lo quieres
> utilizar, etc. Porque yo te podria decir que lo puedes hacer con un LM317,
> por ejemplo, pero si necesitas mas amperaje habria que pensar en el LM358,
> ...



Hola,gracias por contesta.Esto lo quiero para alimentar una valla electrica (12v) para animales.
El cargador es de 19v, 4.7A y lo quiero reducir a 12v,yo creo que con 4A es suficiente, sino me corrigen, ustedes son los expertos yo solo soy un aficionado.Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## Cheere (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola espero no salirme mucho del tema pero anduve buscando y esta publicación es lo más cercado a lo que yo busco.
Quiero hacer un cargador para laptop hp ¿es posible? o alguien puede ayudarme con el diagrama plz.
he tenido ciertos problemas con estos cargadores inclusive he reparado varios pero al fin y al cabo se vuelven a descomponer por otra razón , por eso prefiero hacer uno de buena calidad y no tener que comprar otro, espero me puedan ayudar.
Pistas:

Veo que el cargador cuenta con dos voltajes 19 y 14, tengo entendido uno es para la lap como tal y el otro (14) es para detectar que el cargador es hp. ¿será suficiente con suministrar 19 y 14 en sus debidos lugares y ya????? o ¿hay algo más?

Lo olvidaba no importa el tamaño, va ser fijo.

gracias por su atención.


----------



## FailSafe (Sep 6, 2012)

Me recuerda a algo parecido que hice yo también con un cargador de parecidas especificaciones, solo que mi circuito era mucho más simple, usaba un 2n3055 como seguidor de emisor, es decir, el colector a +vcc y como salida de alimentación el emisor, y en la base jugaba con zeners y potenciometros para obtener distintas tensiones, era muy simple y funcionaba genial. Saludos


----------

